# Hiểm họa khôn lường khi để trẻ em xem Youtube một mình



## NHƯ HOAI (1/12/21)

Nhiều người thường có thói quen cho trẻ em xem video trên Youtube như một cách để trẻ ngồi yên và chịu nghe lời. Đôi khi bạn giao cả chiếc smartphone hay máy tính bảng cho trẻ em để chúng tùy ý lựa chọn những đoạn video trên Youtube để coi theo ý muốn, tuy nhiên điều này đang khiến cho trẻ em phải đối mặt với nhiều nguy cơ và hiểm họa mà người lớn không hề hay biết.

Youtube có những chính sách nghiêm ngặt về các nội dung video được chia sẻ trên trang web này, tuy nhiên trên thực tế nhiều người dùng đã tìm cách “lách luật” để đăng tải lên Youtube những video có nội dung bạo lực, máu me hay khiêu dâm... và hoàn toàn không phù hợp với trẻ em, tuy nhiên chúng lại rất dễ tiếp cận và trẻ em có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những video này trên Youtube và coi chúng mà phụ huynh không hề hay biết.

Điều đáng nói là những video này đôi khi hiển thị trên danh sách những video gợi ý của Youtube, thay vì phải tìm kiếm trực tiếp mới được hiện ra. Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc khi trẻ em xem video trên Youtube hoàn toàn có thể chọn và xem những video với nội dung bạo lực, đồi trụy này mà không hề hay biết và dĩ nhiên hậu quả sau khi chúng xem những đoạn nội dung không phù hợp có trong các đoạn video này là rất nghiêm trọng.

Cụ thể, lợi dụng tâm lý yêu thích những đoạn clip nhiều màu sắc và đặc biệt các nhân vật hoạt hình, siêu anh hùng... nhiều nhóm làm phim đã thực hiện những đoạn clip về các nhân vật hoạt hình, siêu anh hùng như công chúa Elsa (trong phim hoạt hình nổi tiếng “Nữ hoàng băng giá”), công chúa Bạch Tuyết, người Nhện (Spiderman) hay Joker (nhân vật phản diện trong phim Batman)... ngoài đời thực, trong đó các diễn viên được hóa trang và mặc những bộ trang phục giống như các siêu anh hùng, sau đó các diễn viên này diễn lại những hành động ngoài đời thường.

Nhìn chung những đoạn clip này thường có nội dung chắp vá, nghèo nàn và không có lời thoại, tuy nhiên việc các diễn viên mặc những bộ trang phục đầy màu sắc, bắt mắt và đặc biệt là giống với các nhân vật hoạt hình, siêu anh hùng, kết hợp với nhạc nền và hình ảnh đại diện hấp dẫn khiến nhiều đứa trẻ không thể bỏ qua và nhấn vào xem ngay khi nhìn thấy hiển thị trên Youtube.





Không chỉ nghèo nàn về nội dung mà những đoạn clip này còn có những chi tiết “người lớn” và thô tục hoàn toàn không phù hợp với trẻ em, chẳng hạn hình ảnh công chúa Elsa xuất hiện trong những bộ bikini “thiếu vải” hay hành động mơn trớn giữa Người Nhện và công chúa Bạch Tuyết...

*Cha mẹ cần làm gì để bảo vệ con trước những mối nguy hại trên Youtube?*

Hơn ai hết, chính cha mẹ mới là những người cần phải giám sát các hoạt động của con trên Youtune nói riêng và trên mạng xã hội nói chung, bởi lẽ không chỉ Youtube mà các nội dung nguy hại, không phù hợp với trẻ đang được chia sẻ tràn lan trên các trang mạng xã hội ngày nay. Phụ huynh cần biết được trẻ đã tiếp xúc với những nội dung nào trên Internet để có biện pháp ngăn chặn kịp thời.

Quan trọng nhất vẫn chính là việc phụ huynh dành nhiều thời gian hơn cho con em của mình để giúp trẻ có thể khám phá cuộc sống thông qua thế giới và trải nghiệm thực tế, hơn là nhìn ngắm thế giới thông qua màn hình smartphone hay TV.

*>>>* Hiểu được nỗi lo lắng của các bậc phụ huynh, VAPU ra đời từ năm 2011, với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:

*Chức năng của Phần mềm VAPU*
✔ Chặn hơn 20.000 web đen, web s**
✔ Chặn hơn 5000 Game Online
✔ Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính
✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
✔ Cài đặt khung giờ con được truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet
✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi báo cáo qua email cho bố mẹ hàng ngày
✔ Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của máy chủ
✔ Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website
✔ Và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác





➡ Dùng thử miễn phí tại: Tải phần mềm chặn web đen miễn phí VAPU Free

  >> Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

---------





 Liên hệ :





 Mrs. Ngọc - 0968.909.203





 Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

